# Stud fees



## Jesse_James (Sep 30, 2013)

I have a blue nose male I have ADBA papers and pedigree for him. He has Razors Edge in his blood line. I was trying to figure out what a fair stud fee would be? Any and all feedback is appreciated. 
Thanks,
Jess


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

you'd probably have to pay give or take 100 or so about a grand...with the blu nose add 250.00... and with the razor's stuff in there it'llcost you an xtra 500.00 be my guess....so you lookin at payin out between 1500 and 2000.00
sounds fair....


----------



## Jesse_James (Sep 30, 2013)

I was under the impression that the owner of the female would pay a stud fee for the male to breed with their female


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

naaa times have changed....matter a fact done alil checking....that razor blood will cost u a grand xtra.going by the kbb of highly bred dogs of the north America's... shoot man what did u git that dog for???? man!!!


----------



## Jesse_James (Sep 30, 2013)

I've had him since he was a pup hes 3 now and hes like my son I love him to death I have 3 other pits another male and 2 females all with papers and they're all like my kids but i originally paid $300 for him


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

What has your dog done that has proven that it is breeding worthy? Just because your dog has a great personality, papers and balls doesnt mean it should be bred. ADBA papers on a dog with "Razor Edge" blood means you have an American Bully most likely and he should have ABKC papers. Somewhere down the line papers were obviously hung on your dog. I hate to have to be the one to tell you this, but it's the truth. It doesn't make him any less of a dog though! I would just get him neutered and enjoy him as a pet, maybe get into some sports or obedience work with him. 
There are seriously TONS of these dogs just like yours in the shelter and we really don't need more. :/


----------



## Jesse_James (Sep 30, 2013)

I have 7 generation pedigree he is an american pit bull terrier and he makes great puppies... He and my other female, who I also have papers and a 7 gen pedigree, mated (not on purpose) when he was a year and a half and thats where my other 2 pits came from. All of the rest of the pups went to good background checked homes. My female is too old to breed now. I was just looking into possibly studding him out.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Due to paper hanging and mixing in of other breeds, you have to look at the bloodlines that said dog is claiming to be from to know what you have. Dave Wilson himself admitted to crossing in other breeds when he created the Razor Edge bloodline. Razor edge is not American Pit Bull Terrier (though the papers will say so since it started off way way way way WAY back as one as well as AmStaffs) 

Making great puppies is definitely not a reason to breed. Sounds like you just want to make a quick buck...which we do to support here.


----------



## Jesse_James (Sep 30, 2013)

Not at all what I am trying to do I love the breed and know the hardships they face if I was just trying to make money i would not do the research I would just put some bs on craigslist I was just trying to get some information not a lecture or to be judged you know nothing about me or my dogs and have no right to judge either of us coach


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

The only research you were doing was on the PRICE to charge. Looks like trying to make a quick buck to me...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Well I'll judge them. Theres enough crappily bred razors edge dogs that haven't done anything to prove worth feeding let alone breeding. Unless your dogs a show champ, caught hogs, or champed in some sport the dog isnt worthy of breeding. Point blank.


----------



## Jesse_James (Sep 30, 2013)

Well I was hoping to get all the info I needed to stud him out I started by asking how much I should charge and I was going to go from there but you all are so quick to judge I never got to the point of asking more questions im trying to do this the right way because I really do love these dogs Ive hosted numerous events in my community to raise pit bull awareness but anyway its obvious that im not going to get any help here so ill just leave and not come back thanks for nothing... Oh and as for you "just tap pits" what have you done to prove that YOU'RE worth feeding have you won any championships or any bs like that?


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Here we do not believe in breeding just to breed or because dogs make cute puppies. We look at what accomplishments make your dog worth being bred? Do you show, weight pull, hog hunt? Or are they just pets? You should breed for a purpose and to better the breed. No on is being rude, they're being honest. I have unpapered dogs. They're neutered, spayed, and one that will be when he's older. I will not be breeding him because I like his temperament and think he's a gorgeous dog(even though I do but I'm biased) 

Also, razors edge is an American bully line as others said. It is NOT an American pit bull terrier line. You can post your ped up on here and others can help explain. There are a lot of people here with Ambullies. Stick around and have an open mind. Ask questions, read the stickies. There is a lot of great information here you just have to be willing to learn and not reject everything you don't agree on.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Ummm lets see.... I WORK!!!!!!! I dont think ppl who do nothing all day deserve food or the privilege to breed either....


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

hmmmm!!! yall,i got to admit. even I think ya mite have pulled the trigger to quik...
I was just jerkin the dude's chain... and was going to clu him into whats what.
but not sayin yall were wrong but maybe a bit quik and ruff.

maybe we are a bit hasty sometimes to point out the wrong doins when in reality we should wait and let the mash rise before we scoop it off.
I can see where his 1st question wood raise a flag but when you read what else he said if it's truthful,comes across as wanting to learn also...

don't get me wrong now,ima not disagreeing with what was said just that it mite have been handled different......








dam did I just say that.....?...i'm gittin soft.....:snow:


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Eh, if he wanted to learn he wouldn't be saying we are judging him...if he is claiming to be an advocate for the breed like he said, then he would know about all the millions of dogs like his put down in shelters because of mindless over breeding. A person who is passionate about advocating for the breed and responsible breeding wouldn't just post a question about how much he should charge for a stud fee without giving some background info on why he is breeding, etc. especially to a forum where there are a ton of people who are going to assume he is a byb. Something is not adding up. Of course people are going to jusge him if he comes on a public forum asking a question like that  If he is a serious advocate for these dogs, then please read around the forum and have an open mind.


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

ok coach...u the coach!..lol.what eva u say coach!.nxt play coach...put me in coach...want some water coach?...want me to chew your gum fer ya coach?...gotta go to the head coach? heres a bucket coach!.oke:.:thumbsup:

ida most likely dropped the hammer to,i just liked how i's doin it hahaha...:angeldevi


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

No titles of any sort , no OFA , PennHipp , no VWD screen , no cardiomyopathy screen............... 

Oh BUt WAIT , it's an " OH MY!!!!".............Razors Edge " dawg" si it just MUST , must MUST be worth breeding to everything under the sun , I mean goooooollllllyyyyyy Sarge I betcha it would produce if bred to that that fencepost right THAR......... 


Hey I got a nice little Boudreaux bitch that you can breed that crap to , here's the catch though , she will remain unmuzzled and free of a breeding stand. 

Bring an onion sack , you'll be needing it. 

Dollar signs in the eyes , byb , puppypeddling clown , gonna whine and leave because we're all " judgemental" , don't let the door hit ya where nature split ya on your way out ta door.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Bahaha COACH is my favorite brand of purses lol!!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Hey coach.. what you got like 17 purses? I love that lil boudreaux you got.. man.... more each time I see him. I haven't seen to many boudreaux dogs I like, a few. You got a good one.


To the OP
Your stud fee should be a pup. Providing you do have registered dogs, sell the pup with papers of course no jankyness.. Because your not an established breeder, nor an avid bulldog conisuer. At most 300-500. A dog is only worth as much as someone is willing to pay or his weight in work JMO


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Purses and dog huh coach? Musta prayed your way into a GOOD job lol.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Actually I only have two purses! And only one is COACH  hmmmm...I'd change my user name but I don't think that is possible! Bahaha! 

FH, thanks and you know I love your dogs too! Wish I was closer to you though! Ugh so far away


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

OldDog said:


> No titles of any sort , no OFA , PennHipp , no VWD screen , no cardiomyopathy screen...............
> 
> Oh BUt WAIT , it's an " OH MY!!!!".............Razors Edge " dawg" si it just MUST , must MUST be worth breeding to everything under the sun , I mean goooooollllllyyyyyy Sarge I betcha it would produce if bred to that that fencepost right THAR.........
> 
> ...


I'll take that deal on the bourdreaux gal. You'll hold her collar right? Lol. Will definitely put the flame I want n the pups.


----------



## Beret (May 22, 2013)

My dog is at stud, $1200 fee plus first pick...










.......


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

:rofl: ^^^^ hahahahaha! thats funny!


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

i will actually stud mine for free if i feel good about the person & the dog,

if not, i'm gonna put a high enuf price on it that i cant turn it down,

remember, what goes around comes around, i've even been known to give a dog or two away, but only if i feel good about it, if not your gonna have to dig deep.

to where i'd be foolish to say no.

at one time this was almost like a brotherhood, and you were treated as such,

i have been given some of the best dogs on the planet earth, so i feel like its only 
fair that i should do the same, but i've stood right there and watched 5k change 
hands for littermates of the dogs that were given to me.

that made me feel good, to know i had made it 'in'


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

surfer said:


> i will actually stud myself for free if i feel good about the person or the dog.
> 
> fify.......upruns:


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 24, 2012)

The only people interested in a an adba papered dog with Razors Edge bloodlines would be idiots looking to make more puppies nobody needs or wants. No one with a quality dog is going to use a stud dog that has accomplished nothing. If you know and love the breed you would realize having papers doesn't mean the dog is worthy of breeding, papers do not mean your dog is free of genetic health issues he may pass along, papers do not mean your dog meets breed standard or is a good example of the breed and in this case papers don't even mean your dog is purebred because RE is an American Bully line and they have been mixed with many other breeds in some cases to get a preferred look. 

Pit bull mutts like yours are a dime a dozen and it's very difficult to find a forever home, do you even know where all of your first litter is today? Try responsibly owning the dogs you have and get them fixed. Leave breeding to those who are improving the breed.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

GoingPostal said:


> The only people interested in a an adba papered dog with Razors Edge bloodlines would be idiots looking to make more puppies nobody needs or wants. No one with a quality dog is going to use a stud dog that has accomplished nothing. If you know and love the breed you would realize having papers doesn't mean the dog is worthy of breeding, papers do not mean your dog is free of genetic health issues he may pass along, papers do not mean your dog meets breed standard or is a good example of the breed and in this case papers don't even mean your dog is purebred because RE is an American Bully line and they have been mixed with many other breeds in some cases to get a preferred look.
> 
> Pit bull mutts like yours are a dime a dozen and it's very difficult to find a forever home, do you even know where all of your first litter is today? Try responsibly owning the dogs you have and get them fixed. Leave breeding to those who are improving the breed.


Lol if its a razors edge dog it's actually a bully mutt not a "pit bull" mutt.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## STiLL WILL (May 1, 2013)

Ahh yes, this must be the kind of sire needed for a litter of "gamebred American bullies" :thumbsup:

The fact the OP asks what a "fair stud fee" would be makes my head hurt. :hammer:


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

Just Tap Pits said:


> I'll take that deal on the bourdreaux gal. You'll hold her collar right? Lol. Will definitely put the flame I want n the pups.


 Not to breed to a Razors Edge dog I wouldn't , and the Leather Nun would most likely just obtain her protein supplement for the day , hence the onion sack to transport the leftovers home in.


----------



## Michele T (Aug 11, 2021)

Love The Way You Think! Just saying...


----------



## samiam (12 mo ago)

Jesse_James said:


> I have a blue nose male I have ADBA papers and pedigree for him. He has Razors Edge in his blood line. I was trying to figure out what a fair stud fee would be? Any and all feedback is appreciated.
> Thanks,
> Jess


I rescued a blue nose pit this week, about 6-8 weeks old. I am sitting here scrolling for anything helpful...and LC Shop has some idiot on there is SELLING blue nose pits for...like $38-$40! What a jackass.


----------



## izmnationteeizm2022 (2 mo ago)

welder said:


> you'd probably have to pay give or take 100 or so about a grand...with the blu nose add 250.00... and with the razor's stuff in there it'llcost you an xtra 500.00 be my guess....so you lookin at payin out between 1500 and 2000.00
> sounds fair....


If I have a Razors Edge Pitbull how much should I charge to breed my male


----------



## BZOO (10 mo ago)

Did you not read the thread? Try again.


----------

